# Bush Book: Pages filled with Plagerized Materials!!!



## shintao (Nov 15, 2010)

Now I know you loons on the right are hell bent on plagiarism, wrapped up in quotes and references, etc., so I will be interested to see how your hypocritical stance changes when it comes to your infatuation with Bush. Roar on Dudes!!   This experience will explain for you, how Georgie graduated. LMAO!! Still, I expect you rightys to go buy a copy to support your terrorist buddy.



"George Bush accused of borrowing from other books in his memoirs Former US president's Decision Points contains anecdotes seemingly lifted from books by several authors"

"Now it appears that Decision Points is not so much the former president's memoirs as other people's cut and pasted memories."

"Bush's account is littered with anecdotes seemingly ripped off from other books and articles, even borrowing without attribution &#8211; some might say plagiarising &#8211; from critical accounts the White House had previously denounced as inaccurate."

George Bush accused of borrowing from other books in his memoirs | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Nov 15, 2010)

I hear the sky is falling too.... RUN AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!

Asshats..


----------



## DiamondDave (Nov 15, 2010)

_The Huffington Post noted a remarkable similarity between previously published writings and Bush's colourful anecdotes from events at which he had not been present._

HuffyPuffy says it.. it MUST be true 

This belongs in the Romper Room


----------



## shintao (Nov 15, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I hear the sky is falling too.... RUN AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Asshats..



Here is Bush's 1st butt buddy, right on schedule!!! I will put that down as you are ashamed of Bush's behavior, but he gives you an anal probe, so you are OK with his book, and will buy 5 copies for your family, so you can all read it at the same time. LOL!


----------



## shintao (Nov 15, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> _The Huffington Post noted a remarkable similarity between previously published writings and Bush's colourful anecdotes from events at which he had not been present._
> 
> HuffyPuffy says it.. it MUST be true
> 
> This belongs in the Romper Room



No, it belongs here where we discuss the actions of presidents behavior, and the influence it holds over the voting public. If you are not keeping up, Rachel was posted yesterday showing how confused and dumbfounded the right voters are to the lies being told by the right. Now we have a republican leader plagiarizing materials that are not his, and selling books as if they are his own. LMAO!!


----------



## Ravi (Nov 15, 2010)

Let me guess...My Pet Goat?


----------



## DiamondDave (Nov 15, 2010)

shintao said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > _The Huffington Post noted a remarkable similarity between previously published writings and Bush's colourful anecdotes from events at which he had not been present._
> ...



Alleged actions based on nothing more than a hyper-partisan hack site notorious for misleading information, incomplete information, and absolute lies

Nah.... I'll wait for a legit source to this crap...

And using Maddow as means to back up your crap???... PRICELESS


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 15, 2010)

The only reason that someone would by Bush Jr.'s book is the same reason they bought Palin's.

They're sheeple that believe that if you repeat a lie often enough, it magically becomes true.


----------



## shintao (Nov 15, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



As suspected, Dave is infatuated with his butt buddy Bush, and went completely into denial syndrome. He needs to recharged at FOXVIEW SPIN CENTER, so he will know what to say.


----------



## shintao (Nov 15, 2010)

The former president writes: "When Karzai arrived in Kabul for his inauguration on 22 December &#8211; 102 days after 9/11 &#8211; several Northern Alliance leaders and their bodyguards greeted him at an airport.

"As Karzai walked across the tarmac alone, a stunned Tajik warlord asked where all his men were.

"Karzai responded: 'Why, General, you are my men. All of you who are Afghans are my men.'"
The Huffington Post notes that the account and the quote are lifted almost verbatim and without attribution from a New York Review of Books article by Ahmed Rashid. 

&#8226; In Decision Points, *Bush describes the inauguration of Hamid Karzai, which he did not attend*: "As Karzai walked across the tarmac alone, a stunned Tajik warlord asked where all his men were. Karzai said: 'Why, General, you are my men. All of you who are Afghans are my men.'"


Dave in Denial!! LMAO!!


----------



## DiamondDave (Nov 15, 2010)

shintao said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > shintao said:
> ...



Really?? I'm some huge Bush supporter?? Nope.. sorry...

I will not go to some unreliable and hyper-partisan hack source and take it is proof written in stone... it is the likes of a hyper-partisan loony such as you that does such a thing... your idiotic agenda is laughable


----------



## shintao (Nov 15, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> The only reason that someone would by Bush Jr.'s book is the same reason they bought Palin's.
> 
> They're sheeple that believe that if you repeat a lie often enough, it magically becomes true.



We are hearing this reasoning more and more, as more and more righty tales surface. What do you do when 6 FOXVIEWS commentators quote each and other as the source for a story?


----------



## CMike (Nov 15, 2010)

Boy are liberals stupid. If you are talking about the same exact events and especially if you are talking about what Bush himself said, they are going to be very similiar.

Pres. Bush doesn't have to change the events or quotes because other people wrote somthing similar.

Words mean things, and when you are structuring sentences, there are very few ways to describe something accurately changing words around.


Example.

There was a typhoon in Hawaii that was very big and caused a lot of damage.

Someone describing the same even would be saying something extremely very similar.

Douche bags.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Nov 15, 2010)

shintao said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > I hear the sky is falling too.... RUN AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



What behavior?  Call me when he starts groping interns and fails to pay his taxes.

This is just another Shittowel kindergarten thread.   Grow up little girl and end this obsession with GWB.

And no need, I unlike you, don't need others buying me things.  I bought my own copy.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 15, 2010)

shintao said:


> Now I know you loons on the right are hell bent on plagiarism, wrapped up in quotes and references, etc., so I will be interested to see how your hypocritical stance changes when it comes to your infatuation with Bush. Roar on Dudes!!   This experience will explain for you, how Georgie graduated. LMAO!! Still, I expect you rightys to go buy a copy to support your terrorist buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What does frickin "seemingly" mean? Did he or didn't he? Don't give us this "seemingly" bullshit you freaking moron.


----------



## CMike (Nov 15, 2010)

shintao said:


> The former president writes: "When Karzai arrived in Kabul for his inauguration on 22 December  102 days after 9/11  several Northern Alliance leaders and their bodyguards greeted him at an airport.
> 
> "As Karzai walked across the tarmac alone, a stunned Tajik warlord asked where all his men were.
> 
> ...



 You guys are funny.


----------



## CMike (Nov 15, 2010)

OP is a moron.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 15, 2010)

Found some more straws for you...







Start grasping Shit-toe.


----------



## CMike (Nov 15, 2010)

Morons are so petty and desperate to grasp at any straws to find a villain.


----------



## Meister (Nov 15, 2010)

Why do sheep run scared from Shintao?


----------



## jillian (Nov 15, 2010)

shintao said:


> Now I know you loons on the right are hell bent on plagiarism, wrapped up in quotes and references, etc., so I will be interested to see how your hypocritical stance changes when it comes to your infatuation with Bush. Roar on Dudes!!   This experience will explain for you, how Georgie graduated. LMAO!! Still, I expect you rightys to go buy a copy to support your terrorist buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it is pretty funny.... particularly the part in bold.


----------



## shintao (Nov 15, 2010)

CMike said:


> Boy are liberals stupid. If you are talking about the same exact events and especially if you are talking about what Bush himself said, they are going to be very similiar.



Boy, are cons imbeciles. The quotes are not Bushs, they are "plagerized." Go look it up!! LOL!



> Pres. Bush doesn't have to change the events or quotes because other people wrote somthing similar.



Boy are cons imbeciles. If he plagerized it, it has no quotes. LOL!!




> Words mean things, and when you are structuring sentences, there are very few ways to describe something accurately changing words around.



That is true, unfortunately Bush wasn't there to hear the words. LOL!!!




> Example.
> 
> There was a typhoon in Hawaii that was very big and caused a lot of damage.
> 
> ...



Dumb assholes, give them a reference and they don't read it. LMAO!!! Imbeciles!!!


----------



## jillian (Nov 15, 2010)

CMike said:


> Morons are so petty and desperate to grasp at any straws to find a villain.



Read: "no one has the right to criticize rightwingnuts. only lefties can be criticized... "

particularly by stuff the rightwingnuts make up.

at least this is an accurate representation of the allegations being made.

but shhhhhhhh... not allowed to say he plagerized... it's baby bush!!!


----------



## shintao (Nov 15, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I hear the sky is falling too.... RUN AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Asshats..



Here is Bush's 1st butt buddy, right on schedule!!! I will put that down as you are ashamed of Bush's behavior, but he gives you an anal probe, so you are OK with his book, and will buy 5 copies for your family, so you can all read it at the same time. LOL!!



> What behavior?  Call me when he starts groping interns and fails to pay his taxes.



Bush's lover hasn't read the article, so behavior is lost on him. LMAO!!! Hard to see that article when you got your brownie in the air and your eyeball on the ground. LMAO!!!



> This is just another Shittowel kindergarten thread.   Grow up little girl and end this obsession with GWB.



CumSoggy, protects his butt buddy Bush!!!!!!!!!!!



> And no need, I unlike you, don't need others buying me things.  I bought my own copy



CumSoggy admits to buying into the farce!!!  LMAO!!!!!! Like his con butt brothers have!!! LOL!!


----------



## Flopper (Nov 15, 2010)

Did anyone notice in the interviews how many times he said "Buy the book"?  When I first heard about the interviews, I thought he might actually explain some of his actions and maybe offer a couple of apologies.  But no, all we heard was that he would do the same things over again except for a couple of political blunders and of course Buy the book.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Nov 15, 2010)

This should be easy to resolve.  Simply get the ebook, cut and paste the content into one of the many services out there that check for plagerizing, and publish the report.

I will say this though, some of the stuff I've seen in the thread being called plagerizing is pretty weak, and I'm no fan of Bush.  I'd like to see some more serious stuff than what I've seen so far.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh Noeessssss!!11!!!!11!!!

Bush forgot to attribute sections of his book to Bill Ayers?!?!?!!!!!!

Ooops. Nevermind.  Wrong memoirs.

Carry on.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Nov 15, 2010)

If he plagiarized a book or an article, it helps to have quotes from both sources so we make our own judgment.  

Since there are lots of books and articles about the Bush presidency, there might be similar discussions of similar events.

You don't just make an assertion at that level..  You have to demonstrate your assertion.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 15, 2010)

Flopper said:


> Did anyone notice in the interviews how many times he said "Buy the book"?  When I first heard about the interviews, I thought he might actually explain some of his actions and maybe offer a couple of apologies.  But no, all we heard was that he would do the same things over again except for a couple of political blunders and of course Buy the book.



Of COURSE all he would say is buy the book.  He's a greedy prick with no brain.

He HAS to tell the interviewer to buy the book, he can't remember what he wrote (oh wait.....he didn't write it, no wonder he can't remember).


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 15, 2010)

I find it hard to believe on two counts.  First that someone actually read the Presidents book.  And second that former President Bush actually read other books to plagerize them.

Just kidding.  

No suprise here.


----------



## FlyingReganite (Nov 15, 2010)

shintao said:


> Now I know you loons on the right are hell bent on plagiarism, wrapped up in quotes and references, etc., so I will be interested to see how your hypocritical stance changes when it comes to your infatuation with Bush. Roar on Dudes!!   This experience will explain for you, how Georgie graduated. LMAO!! Still, I expect you rightys to go buy a copy to support your terrorist buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






The mid-terms fucking killed ya, didn't they?

Hope and change my ass.


----------



## shintao (Nov 15, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> > Now I know you loons on the right are hell bent on plagiarism, wrapped up in quotes and references, etc., so I will be interested to see how your hypocritical stance changes when it comes to your infatuation with Bush. Roar on Dudes!!   This experience will explain for you, how Georgie graduated. LMAO!! Still, I expect you rightys to go buy a copy to support your terrorist buddy.
> ...



Ahh, another imbecile provided the link and instead reads the tattoo on his asshole. Really, you just don't get it dummy. Try again imbecile.


----------



## shintao (Nov 15, 2010)

CMike said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> > The former president writes: "When Karzai arrived in Kabul for his inauguration on 22 December  102 days after 9/11  several Northern Alliance leaders and their bodyguards greeted him at an airport.
> ...



Ain't it a hoot!!!!  I hear Bush's book comes with a Highlighter pen to mark all the plagerized lines. If he sells a 100 books he is going to start his second edition, but call it Plagerized Points. LMAO!!!


----------



## shintao (Nov 15, 2010)

CMike said:


> OP is a moron.



CuntMikie snorts bicycle seats.........


----------



## MajinLink (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd figure W got someone to write the book for him.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 15, 2010)

Of the many many many crimes....committed by the Bush administration. And United States Constitution violations.

This ranks really, really low on the totem pole.

And his presidency was one of the first covered 24/7 by the media. It's pretty hard writting something about it that hasn't been done to death in other outlets.


----------



## shintao (Nov 15, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> Found some more straws for you...
> Start grasping Shit-toe.



I got a straw for you jerkmeoff, and I have a firm grasp on your ears.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 15, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> The only reason that someone would by Bush Jr.'s book is the same reason they bought Palin's.
> 
> *They're sheeple that believe that if you repeat a lie often enough, it magically becomes true*.




That is what you trolls believe.... its obvious from all the idiotic posts you libtards seem to love posting.

Liars... all of you!


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 15, 2010)

MajinLink said:


> I'd figure W got someone to write the book for him.



Try proving that dumbass


----------



## shintao (Nov 15, 2010)

CMike said:


> Morons are so petty and desperate to grasp at any straws to find a villain.



Righty Imbeciles just grasp the cock & start sucking..... I assume you are trolling for my cock, because you aren't debating the issue, just playing with everybodys balls.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 15, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> MajinLink said:
> 
> 
> > I'd figure W got someone to write the book for him.
> ...




Well, having a ghost writer worked for Obambi....


----------



## MajinLink (Nov 15, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> MajinLink said:
> 
> 
> > I'd figure W got someone to write the book for him.
> ...


----------



## shintao (Nov 15, 2010)

Dr.Traveler said:


> This should be easy to resolve.  Simply get the ebook, cut and paste the content into one of the many services out there that check for plagerizing, and publish the report.
> 
> I will say this though, some of the stuff I've seen in the thread being called plagerizing is pretty weak, and I'm no fan of Bush.  I'd like to see some more serious stuff than what I've seen so far.



Hmm, maybe try reading the article? That might help ya some.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 15, 2010)

boedicca said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > MajinLink said:
> ...



Having a ghost writer also worked for the Wasilla Chihuahua turned Momma Gerbil.

BTW........did anyone see here campaign commercial on TLC yesterday?  Fucking woman was stupid for letting bears get as close as they did to her.

Personally?  I don't think the dumb bitch knows anything about being outdoors.  I grew up in Montana and know more than she does about the wilderness.


----------



## shintao (Nov 15, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> If he plagiarized a book or an article, it helps to have quotes from both sources so we make our own judgment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The demonstration occurred when Bush was not present at the event, yet asserts that the other man's conversation was with him, as if he was there receiving it. He wasn't there. LOL!


----------



## shintao (Nov 15, 2010)

FlyingReganite said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> > Now I know you loons on the right are hell bent on plagiarism, wrapped up in quotes and references, etc., so I will be interested to see how your hypocritical stance changes when it comes to your infatuation with Bush. Roar on Dudes!!   This experience will explain for you, how Georgie graduated. LMAO!! Still, I expect you rightys to go buy a copy to support your terrorist buddy.
> ...



I am not sure you made any sense. Have you been flying again without your oxygen?


----------



## rdean (Nov 15, 2010)

The next big lie is that "Going Rouge by Lynn Vincent" wasn't written by Sarah Palin.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 15, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...




From what I have read..she's not really an outdoors type of person. It was her nomination as vice president that got her to create this persona. And IMHO, nothing in her life points to her being all that in love with the wilderness.


----------



## rdean (Nov 15, 2010)

Anyone see Bush on Fox.  He said his father was in the hospital and asked the nurse, "Are my testicle's black?"  The nurse looked confused.  He asked again, "Are my testicles black?"  When the nurse reached for his blanket, he stopped her and said, "I said,  are my test results back?'

Get it?

Testicles black?

Test results back?

Then Bush howled in gales of laughter.

This guy still totally represents the intellectualism of the GOP.

http://www.mediaite.com/print/lets-...-w-bush-say-testicles-on-national-television/


----------



## shintao (Nov 15, 2010)

Sallow said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



She does have the "Rifle" Look.............  Or maybe the oral sex Look. LOL!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 15, 2010)

shintao said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > OP is a moron.
> ...



Hey Shin Tao, call him that over 3 times and **** Mike will place you on ignore.

Trust me......it's GREAT!


----------



## judyd (Nov 15, 2010)

Flopper said:


> Did anyone notice in the interviews how many times he said "Buy the book"?  When I first heard about the interviews, I thought he might actually explain some of his actions and maybe offer a couple of apologies.  But no, all we heard was that he would do the same things over again except for a couple of political blunders and of course Buy the book.



Yes, I did notice that.  You never hear a person who is "promoting" his book actually say that.  But he seemed to do it frequently--almost as if he hadn't read the book himself, he was just the salesman.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 15, 2010)

Of course he didn't read it Judy.  Shit......he didn't even WRITE it!


----------



## judyd (Nov 15, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Of course he didn't read it Judy.  Shit......he didn't even WRITE it!



I didn't think it necessary to point out the obvious.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Nov 16, 2010)

shintao said:


> Now I know you loons on the right are hell bent on plagiarism, wrapped up in quotes and references, etc., so I will be interested to see how your hypocritical stance changes when it comes to your infatuation with Bush. Roar on Dudes!!  This experience will explain for you, how Georgie graduated. LMAO!! Still, I expect you rightys to go buy a copy to support your terrorist buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is nothing but Ariana trying to cover up for her OWN plagerizing. 

She is basically saying she didn't plagerize from Bush's book because Bush did it!

Irony Alert: Accused Plagiarist Arianna Huffington Accuses Bush of Plagiarizing&#8230; His Own Words - Big Journalism


It's a cover up by the liberal media to help dear Ariana and of course liberals will trot along and believe it, hook line and sinker.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 16, 2010)

MajinLink said:


> I'd figure W got someone to write the book for him.



Christopher Michel is Bush's ghostwriter. 

I don't know of any politician who does not have a ghostwriter. Publishers usually insist on ghosts to do the actual craft of writing. 

This is SOP for publishers. Anyone who thinks it's a big deal is 'probably' very, very stupid.


----------



## DiamondDave (Nov 16, 2010)

Still waiting on the corroboration from a legit source or any evidence of lawsuits for plagiarism


----------



## California Girl (Nov 16, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> Still waiting on the corroboration from a legit source or any evidence of lawsuits for plagiarism



There won't be any.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 16, 2010)

Look at them scamble to defend Bush.

You guys remember he FUCKED EVERYTHING UP.

He started two wars he never paid for or finished and lied us into the most expensive one, He trashed the economy and tripled our debt while selling our asses to china.


I just love how they cant help themselves in a knee jerk reaction to defend the idiot.


----------



## DiamondDave (Nov 16, 2010)

Nobody is defending Bush... we're bashing hyper-partisan bullshit from a source known for even more hyper-partisanship and flat out lies to suit it's agenda


----------



## rdean (Nov 16, 2010)

boedicca said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > MajinLink said:
> ...



Sarah was honest about having "Lynn Vincent" as her "ghost writer".

I'm assuming you know the name of Obama's ghost writer.  Can you tell us or give us a link?  I know you wouldn't lie or bear false witness.  Those are mortal sins and you could burn in Hell for all eternity.  You wouldn't want to risk that just because of hate, right?


----------



## California Girl (Nov 16, 2010)

rdean said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



It was Bill Ayers. No link cuz your Messiah is a liar.


----------



## rdean (Nov 16, 2010)

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Ooh, I can feel the hate from here.  Well, at least you're dressed right, for Hell burning in agony for all eternity.  Cuz all conservatives know that's where liars who bear false witness end up.  It's in their religion.  It's part of their family values.  One of their "rules".


----------



## DiamondDave (Nov 17, 2010)

Still waiting on that corroboration and list of lawsuits


----------



## California Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Need a waaaambulance again? Knock off the baseless accusations of 'hate', little man. It makes you look really, really stupid.... hmmmm, ok, I can see where I went wrong with that bit. 

Ayers ghosted for Obama. It's common knowledge among ghosts. What I fail to understand is why anyone thinks it's some big deal... apart from the perceived dishonesty... which it isn't. 

There are two standard methods of using a ghostwriter:

a. A flat fee with no credit on the book. This is what Obama did. 

b. A lesser fee with credit on the book and, usually, a part share of profits. 

Both are perfectly standard ways of producing a book, and neither is any big deal. 

It's only a big deal when idiots who have no idea of how the process works create a big issue out of it.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 17, 2010)

Cali Twit can't prove it, so she says she's right and throws insults.

Typical post from the conservative rep whore.


----------



## rdean (Nov 17, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Cali Twit can't prove it, so she says she's right and throws insults.
> 
> Typical post from the conservative rep whore.



She proved it in her own tiny mind.  For her, that's good enough.

Right wing philosophy:  I imagined it, so it must be true.


----------



## DiamondDave (Nov 18, 2010)

Still waiting for the corroboration and list of lawsuits


----------



## California Girl (Nov 18, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Cali Twit can't prove it, so she says she's right and throws insults.
> 
> Typical post from the conservative rep whore.



At least I have some comprehension of the subject, which is a damned sight more than drooling idiots who think using a ghost is a big deal. The vast majority of public figures do it. You may not like that inconvenient truth but that doesn't change it. Obama used Ayers. That is not just my opinion, it is the opinion of thousands of professional ghostwriters. Of course, a few drooling morons who think it's some major insult will continue to whine but that's of no consequence.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 18, 2010)

California Girl said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Cali Twit can't prove it, so she says she's right and throws insults.
> ...



Opinions aren't facts.  Link please.


----------



## DiamondDave (Nov 19, 2010)

Still waiting for the corroboration and list of lawsuits


----------



## DiamondDave (Nov 22, 2010)

Silence equals victory


----------

